# Friends Vs. Girlfriend



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh dear god, ive had to tell so many girls not to do that to the people they like XD being overly clingly nomatter what gender or age is just bad juju 

And yeah Fizz is right, the whole point of relationships is to bring emotional stability and happiness to each other and that role dosent seem to be filled :/


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow.

My bet would be that the guy doesn't understand that he's actually spending too much time with his friends for your liking. He wants to do what makes him feel good and that's hanging out with his friends and coming back later to spend time with you (unless he's tired).

Tell him straight-up that you don't like waiting around for him and that if he's serious about this relationship, he better invest some time in it. See how he reacts to it. Judging from your post, you don't seem like the kind of girl who'd dump him right away so if he doesn't seem to care then try another solution. Like dealing him the same two cards. Hang out with your friends 24/7, ignore him and see what he does about it. If he still doesn't make an effort to change his behavior then dump him.


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

What I did at that age: Dated someone 10 years older than I was.
What you should do at that age: Not that. 

Whenever I advise people do to what I did they manage to get pregnant somehow. Date some loser who has no friends


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Tell him how you feel, but
- Don't tell him when he's on his way out with friends or has just gotten back. It will be written off as nagging then. 
- Don't even bring his friends into it, if possible. Just say you'd like it if you spent more together & if he made you more of a priority. 
- Don't be accusatory. Focus on communicating how you feel. Let him explain himself & his actions. If he gets defensive or makes excuses, don't argue, acknowledge what he says, but stand firm on what you need. 
- If he doesn't adjust in a reasonable time frame, you may want to consider ending it.

I agree with Amanda to be busy yourself, not just as a maneuver to not seem clingy, but for your own sake. It will be easier to move on if it doesn't work out if you have your own life, and if it does work out, it will make you more appealing (and happy!) to have other interests besides him (not implying you don't now, but that possibly you could pursue them more instead of waiting around for him).

Ultimately, you need to get on the same page about the relationship. What is it both of you are seeking, expect, need & willing to give? If these clash too much, then the relationship is not going to work out.


----------

